

Shoulder and wrist pain, anyone? - Isofarro
http://cathyma.com/2010/04/shoulder-and-wrist-pain-anyone/

======
shard
Here's my experience dealing with wrist RSI:
[http://blog.chromarati.com/2010/04/rsi-my-problem-
child-10-t...](http://blog.chromarati.com/2010/04/rsi-my-problem-
child-10-tips-for.html)

------
RiderOfGiraffes
_Shoulder and wrist pain, anyone?_

No thanks - I've got enough.

